# هل تتغير شخصيتك في المنتدى عن خارجه ؟؟



## christ my lord (11 فبراير 2007)

خطر في بالي هذا سؤاااال​ 
هل تتغير شخصيتك في المنتدى عن خارجه ؟ او هي نفسها في الحياه اليوميه ؟؟

يعني انت بالبيت او العمل مثلاااا بنفس شخصيتك وانت في منتدانا ولاتتغير ??


هناك أشخاص لطفاء في المنزل مجتهدون في المدرسة ،،، شرسون بالمنتديات

او تلقاه شرس مع الناس وفي المنتدى شاعر ورومانسي ..

او مثلااااا في منا اشخااااص قليييلين الكلام وتجدهم دايما ساكتين بس في نفس الوقت تجده في المنتدى محاور جيد بل اكثر من رائع ..

او انت من النوع الخجول وتجد نفسك وانت هنا وتجد فرصتك في اخراج مهاراتك

في اشخااااص لما يشعر ان ما في احد يعرفه او يراه فتظهر بواطنه او يظهر الوجه الثاني من شخصيته..

فأين انت من هذا ؟؟

أجب وبكل صراحه لتعم الفائده المرجوه​


----------



## ميرنا (11 فبراير 2007)

*اه انا افرق كتير عن الواقع*

* فى الواقع اهدى من كده بكتير *

​


----------



## christ my lord (11 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *اه انا افرق كتير عن الواقع*​
> 
> *فى الواقع اهدى من كده بكتير *​


 
بس انا شايف انك فى المنتدى هادية ايضا .. ولا انا واخد فكرة غلط ​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (11 فبراير 2007)

الصراحة انا انا في الواقع وفي المنتدى


----------



## ميرنا (11 فبراير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> بس انا شايف انك فى المنتدى هادية ايضا .. ولا انا واخد فكرة غلط ​


 
*انا هاديه يمكن دلوقت او الفتره دى لانى مش بدخل كتير لكن انا مش هاديه نهائى هنا كل موضوع لازم اناكف فيه :beee: *​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 فبراير 2007)

*لا انا زى مناااااااااااااا  فى المنتدى زى طبيعتى
بس بجد يا يوساب ده موضوع حلو اوووووووووى*​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 فبراير 2007)

*انا اختلف كتير علي الواقع هادي و غير اجتماعي الي حد ما *

*واللي يشوفني لايتخيل اني انا نفس الشخصية علي المنتدي*

*بس اصحابي المقربون بس اللي بكون معاهم نفس شخصية المنتدي او عالم الانترنت*

*وبحس الانترنت متنفس فعلا  ليا *

*بصرخ فيه واقول انا مختلف مش مجرد شخصية غير اجتماعية تقليدية *

*ايه رائيك في الصراحة دي يامان *

*:smil12:*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (11 فبراير 2007)

ممكن اقول اني زي مانا بنسبة 80%


----------



## جاسى (11 فبراير 2007)

لا ممكن اكون بختلف شويه ممكن اكون فى المنتدى بقول الصح مش بيفرق اذا كان حد ممكن يزعل او ممكن اكون بحرج ناس لكن فى الطبيعى انا اخجل من كده بكتييييير
ربنا يباركك سؤال يخلى الواحد يفكر فى نفسه شويه


----------



## artamisss (11 فبراير 2007)

احيااااااااااانا  بحس ان عندى فصااااام فى الشخصيه هههههههههههه

بس انا تقريبا شخصيتى على المنتدى  هى  اللى فى الواقع  بنسبه 60% بس  ده لان الكلام كتابه 
مابيعبرش بما فيه الكفايه عن ال مشاعر اللى هى اقوى من الكلام  احيانا  وما يعبرش عنها غير الصوت


----------



## tina_tina (11 فبراير 2007)

موضوع حلو اوى يا يوساب
وانا بقى كنت مختلفة شوية عن دلوقتى 
ممكن يكون بطبيعة الحال والحياة وان الواحد فى حاجات كتير بتغيرة 
بس حاليا انا نفس التعامل هو هو مفيش فرق 
ولا قولنا هيبقى فى فرق ممكن يكون 10%


----------



## Basilius (12 فبراير 2007)

*انا جوة المنتدى او خارجة و في الحياة العملية واحد 
حتى في المناقشات و الحوارات برضة  واحد 
بس على فكرة 
الانسان اللي بيحاول يغير من شخصيتة في كتاباتة على المنتدى بيجي احيان بيكشف بيها عن شخصيتة من غير ما يحس او ياخد بالة 
يعنى كل واحد ارائة في مواضيع معينة او كتاباتة احيانا بدون ما يشعر بتوضح شخصيتة الحقيقية *


----------



## jim_halim (12 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة .. 

موضوع لذيذ يا يوساب ... و الواحد مكانش بيفكر في الموضوع ده ... 

و عن نفسي ...  أعتقد أني في المنتدي لا أختلف كثيراً عن طبيعتي في الحياة .. 

لكني ساعات بكون أكثر عصبية في المنتدي ...


----------



## christ my lord (12 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> الصراحة انا انا في الواقع وفي المنتدى


 
الف شكر على مرورك .. وصراحتك​


----------



## christ my lord (12 فبراير 2007)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *لا انا زى مناااااااااااااا فى المنتدى زى طبيعتى*
> 
> 
> *بس بجد يا يوساب ده موضوع حلو اوووووووووى*​


 
الف شكر يا جيرل على مرورك ​


----------



## christ my lord (12 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *انا اختلف كتير علي الواقع هادي و غير اجتماعي الي حد ما *​
> 
> *واللي يشوفني لايتخيل اني انا نفس الشخصية علي المنتدي*​
> *بس اصحابي المقربون بس اللي بكون معاهم نفس شخصية المنتدي او عالم الانترنت*​
> ...


 
عجبتنى صراحتك جداا يا مينا .. مية مية يا مان .. وشكرااا ليك​


----------



## christ my lord (12 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ممكن اقول اني زي مانا بنسبة 80%


 
شكرااا يا رامى يا حبيبى على مرورك​


----------



## christ my lord (12 فبراير 2007)

جاسى قال:


> لا ممكن اكون بختلف شويه ممكن اكون فى المنتدى بقول الصح مش بيفرق اذا كان حد ممكن يزعل او ممكن اكون بحرج ناس لكن فى الطبيعى انا اخجل من كده بكتييييير
> ربنا يباركك سؤال يخلى الواحد يفكر فى نفسه شويه


 

الف شكر يا جاسى على مرورك .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## christ my lord (12 فبراير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> احيااااااااااانا بحس ان عندى فصااااام فى الشخصيه هههههههههههه
> 
> بس انا تقريبا شخصيتى على المنتدى هى اللى فى الواقع بنسبه 60% بس ده لان الكلام كتابه
> مابيعبرش بما فيه الكفايه عن ال مشاعر اللى هى اقوى من الكلام احيانا وما يعبرش عنها غير الصوت


 
الف شكرررر يا ارطاميس على مرورك .. واحب اطلق عليكى ملاك المنتدى​


----------



## christ my lord (12 فبراير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى يا يوساب
> وانا بقى كنت مختلفة شوية عن دلوقتى
> ممكن يكون بطبيعة الحال والحياة وان الواحد فى حاجات كتير بتغيرة
> بس حاليا انا نفس التعامل هو هو مفيش فرق
> ولا قولنا هيبقى فى فرق ممكن يكون 10%


 

الف شكرر يا تينا على مرورك وعلى صراحتك .. واحب اطلق عليكى عاقلة المنتدى​


----------



## christ my lord (12 فبراير 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *انا جوة المنتدى او خارجة و في الحياة العملية واحد *
> _*حتى في المناقشات و الحوارات برضة واحد *_
> _*بس على فكرة *_
> _*الانسان اللي بيحاول يغير من شخصيتة في كتاباتة على المنتدى بيجي احيان بيكشف بيها عن شخصيتة من غير ما يحس او ياخد بالة *_
> _*يعنى كل واحد ارائة في مواضيع معينة او كتاباتة احيانا بدون ما يشعر بتوضح شخصيتة الحقيقية *_


 
الف شكرر على مرورك يا افادا .. كلامك مظبوط مية فى مية ان مهما حاول الشخص ان يغير من ملامح شخصيتة سوف تظهر على حقيقتها فى اسلوب الردود والمناقشات .. انا عن نفسى بتعجبنى جداا ردودك فى المناقشات .. واسلوب تفكيرك ممتاز .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## christ my lord (12 فبراير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة ..
> 
> موضوع لذيذ يا يوساب ... و الواحد مكانش بيفكر في الموضوع ده ...
> 
> ...


 
الف شكر يا جيم يا حبيبى على مرورك .. انا بحس انك انسان طيب جداا وممتاز .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## christ my lord (12 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *انا هاديه يمكن دلوقت او الفتره دى لانى مش بدخل كتير لكن انا مش هاديه نهائى هنا كل موضوع لازم اناكف فيه :beee: *​


 
الف شكر على مرورك يا ميرنا .. واحب اطلق عليكى رومانسية المنتدى​


----------



## tina_tina (12 فبراير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> الف شكرر يا تينا على مرورك وعلى صراحتك .. واحب اطلق عليكى عاقلة المنتدى​


 
عاقلة وبدور علة واحد مجنون
ما تدورلى معاهم

وعموما ميرسىلا على الرد الجميل ده


----------



## meraaa (12 فبراير 2007)

انا هو تقريبا نفس اسلوبى اللى فى المنتدى هو اللى فى الطبيعه بس مش دايما يعنى انا حاسه ان فى اسلوب معين اكتسبته من المنتدى ماكنش عندى فى الطبيعه
لكن انا فى الطبيعه خجوله عن المنتدى شويه بمعنى انى ساعات لو قاعده وسط مجموعه اتكسف اقول رايى لكن هنا فى المنتدى بتكلم وقول رايى بمنتهى الصراحه وده ممكن يكون لانى باعرف اعبر اكتر بالكتابه مش بالكلام ..ياريت تصلولى عشان الموضوع ده مضايقنى 
وبحييك يايوساب على الموضوع الرائع ده ربنا معاك يارب


----------



## K A T Y (12 فبراير 2007)

موضوع تحفة بجد يا يوساب

وانا شخصيتي تقريبا واحدة علي المنتدي 

مش حاسة باي اختلاف خالص

بس الفرق اني بتكلم وبقول رأيى لكن في الطبيعة لو مع جروب ببقي ساكتة ونادرا ما بتكلم​


----------



## christ my lord (12 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> انا هو تقريبا نفس اسلوبى اللى فى المنتدى هو اللى فى الطبيعه بس مش دايما يعنى انا حاسه ان فى اسلوب معين اكتسبته من المنتدى ماكنش عندى فى الطبيعه
> لكن انا فى الطبيعه خجوله عن المنتدى شويه بمعنى انى ساعات لو قاعده وسط مجموعه اتكسف اقول رايى لكن هنا فى المنتدى بتكلم وقول رايى بمنتهى الصراحه وده ممكن يكون لانى باعرف اعبر اكتر بالكتابه مش بالكلام ..ياريت تصلولى عشان الموضوع ده مضايقنى
> وبحييك يايوساب على الموضوع الرائع ده ربنا معاك يارب


 
الف شكر يا ميرا على ردك .. واحب اطلق عليكى الباحثة عن الثقافة والفكر بالمنتدى​


----------



## christ my lord (12 فبراير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> موضوع تحفة بجد يا يوساب​
> 
> وانا شخصيتي تقريبا واحدة علي المنتدي ​
> مش حاسة باي اختلاف خالص​
> ...


 
الف شكر يا كاتى على مرورك .. واحب اطلق عليكى القطة الوديعة بالمنتدى​


----------



## Basilius (12 فبراير 2007)

*اشكرك حبيبي  يوساب على كلامك الرائع اللذي لا استحقة 
المسيح يسندك و يحميك*


----------



## sandra2000 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تتغير شخصيتك في المنتدى عن خارجه ؟؟*

لا والف لا والدليل مجنونه هنا ومجنونه بره

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## christ my lord (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تتغير شخصيتك في المنتدى عن خارجه ؟؟*



sandra2000 قال:


> لا والف لا والدليل مجنونه هنا ومجنونه بره
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
*ههههههههههه*
*بس احنا لسة متعرفناش عليكى كويس علشان نقدر نحكم*
*والف شكر على مرورك .. وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sandra2000 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تتغير شخصيتك في المنتدى عن خارجه ؟؟*



يوساب قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *بس احنا لسة متعرفناش عليكى كويس علشان نقدر نحكم*
> *والف شكر على مرورك .. وربنا يبارك حياتك*​




يا عم بكره نتعرف وتعرفنى 


لا صدقنى انا بجد مجنونه رسمى فهمى نظمى 

هههههههههههه


----------



## safsofeh (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تتغير شخصيتك في المنتدى عن خارجه ؟؟*

*انا بختلف كليا في الواقع عن المنتدى*
*في الواقع جدية كتير وما عندي وقت ارد على حدا*
*في المنتدى بنسى حالي ممكن اقعد ساعات*
*وانا مو دارية بحالي*​


----------



## christ my lord (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل تتغير شخصيتك في المنتدى عن خارجه ؟؟*



safsofeh قال:


> *انا بختلف كليا في الواقع عن المنتدى*
> 
> *في الواقع جدية كتير وما عندي وقت ارد على حدا*
> *في المنتدى بنسى حالي ممكن اقعد ساعات*
> ...


 
*الف شكر على مرورك .. نورت الموضوع .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## girl of my lord (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل تتغير شخصيتك في المنتدى عن خارجه ؟؟*

بصراحه هو  سؤال جرئ
انا شخصيتي هنا حاجه وفي الواقع حاجه
انا خجوله جدا لكن في المنتدي او الانترنت عموما جرئيه الي حدا ما
يعني هنا انا ممكن اتناقش مع اي حد لكن في الواقع  مش بتناقش غير مع المقربين ليا
والنت بالنسبالي يشبه البيت يعني انا في البيت جريئه لكن بره البيت لالالالالالا خالص
ميرسي يايوساب موضوع جميل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل تتغير شخصيتك في المنتدى عن خارجه ؟؟*

فى الحقيقه انا شخصيتى فى المنتدى قريبه جدا من شخصيتى  الحقيقيه  ...موضوع جمييل ميررررسى يا يوساب وربنا معاك .


----------



## christ my lord (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل تتغير شخصيتك في المنتدى عن خارجه ؟؟*



dolly قال:


> بصراحه هو سؤال جرئ
> 
> انا شخصيتي هنا حاجه وفي الواقع حاجه
> انا خجوله جدا لكن في المنتدي او الانترنت عموما جرئيه الي حدا ما
> ...


 
*الف شكر على مرورك يا دولى وعلى كلامك الصريح .. وبجد نورتى الموضوع*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل تتغير شخصيتك في المنتدى عن خارجه ؟؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> فى الحقيقه انا شخصيتى فى المنتدى قريبه جدا من شخصيتى الحقيقيه ...موضوع جمييل ميررررسى يا يوساب وربنا معاك .


 
*الف شكر يا دونا على صراحتك وتعليقك .. وفعلا انتِ شخصية محبوبة *

*جداً من كل اعضاء المنتدى .. نورتى الموضوع .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*شخصيتك في المنتدي ؟*

*ده موضوع لقيته في منتدي تاني و عجبني و حبيت اجيبه هنا متهيألي موضوع حلو للنقاش ...

هل تتغير شخصيتك في المنتدى عن خارجه ؟*
* او هي نفسها في الحياه اليوميه ؟؟

+ يعني انت بالبيت او العمل مثلاااا بنفس شخصيتك وانت في منتدانا ولاتتغير ؟؟


+ هناك أشخاص لطفاء في المنزل مجتهدون في المدرسة ،،، شرسون بالمنتديات !!!

+ او تلقاه شرس مع الناس وفي المنتدى شاعر ورومانسي !!!*
*
+ او مثلااااا في منا اشخااااص قليييلين الكلام وتجدهم دايما ساكتين بس في نفس الوقت تجده في المنتدى محاور جيد بل اكثر من رائع !!!

+ او انت من النوع الخجول وتجد نفسك وانت هنا وتجد فرصتك في اخراج مهاراتك !!!

+ في اشخااااص لما يشعر ان ما في احد يعرفه او يراه فتظهر بواطنه او يظهر الوجه الثاني من شخصيته !!!

فأين انت من هذا ؟؟

++ أجب وبكل صراحه ++




*


----------



## mero_engel (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شخصيتك في المنتدي ؟*

*+ او مثلااااا في منا اشخااااص قليييلين الكلام وتجدهم دايما ساكتين بس في نفس الوقت تجده في المنتدى محاور جيد بل اكثر من رائع !!!

+ او انت من النوع الخجول وتجد نفسك وانت هنا وتجد فرصتك في اخراج مهاراتك !!!


انا دول 
وبجد موضوع لذيذ جدا يا فروووووووشه
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شخصيتك في المنتدي ؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *+ او مثلااااا في منا اشخااااص قليييلين الكلام وتجدهم دايما ساكتين بس في نفس الوقت تجده في المنتدى محاور جيد بل اكثر من رائع !!!​*
> 
> *+ او انت من النوع الخجول وتجد نفسك وانت هنا وتجد فرصتك في اخراج مهاراتك !!!*
> 
> ...








​


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شخصيتك في المنتدي ؟*



> + او مثلااااا في منا اشخااااص قليييلين الكلام وتجدهم دايما ساكتين بس في نفس الوقت تجده في المنتدى محاور جيد بل اكثر من رائع !!!
> 
> + او انت من النوع الخجول وتجد نفسك وانت هنا وتجد فرصتك في اخراج مهاراتك !!!



انا طبعا مش محاورة
بس انا فعلا بالحياة  قليلة كلام كتير وخجوووولة فوق ماتتصوري هههههه 
في ناس بينتقدوو هالشي فيني وفي ناس لا بالعكس حتى مرات قالولي الخجل من جمال المرأة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



يعني الناس اللي بعرفوني بضلهن يقولولي ييييي شو هادية هالبنت  ههههههه بس اكيد وقت الضرورة بحكي ولما بدي اطلّع قدراتي العقلية مابسكت خاصة لما تسأل المعلمة بكون اول وحدة مجاوبة خخخخ
مابعرف تعوودت  انا هادية بحب اعمل واركز وادرس اكتر من انه احكي...
بالمنتدى بحس حالي كتيرة حكي هههههههه
ميرسي عالموضوع الجميل ياقمر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شخصيتك في المنتدي ؟*



ارووجة قال:


> انا طبعا مش محاورة
> بس انا فعلا بالحياة قليلة كلام كتير وخجوووولة فوق ماتتصوري هههههه
> في ناس بينتقدوو هالشي فيني وفي ناس لا بالعكس حتى مرات قالولي الخجل من جمال المرأة
> 
> ...


*بيبي يا اروجة عسل يا حبيبتي*

*شخصيتك كدا زي العسل اوعي تغيريها*​


----------



## dodo jojo (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شخصيتك في المنتدي ؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *ده موضوع لقيته في منتدي تاني و عجبني و حبيت اجيبه هنا متهيألي موضوع حلو للنقاش ...
> 
> هل تتغير شخصيتك في المنتدى عن خارجه ؟*
> * او هي نفسها في الحياه اليوميه ؟؟
> ...



شكراااااا كتييييير يا فوشى على الموضوع التحفه ده وانا سراحه فى اوقات بحس ان شخصيتى بتتغير فى المنتدو وساعات لا و بسراحه هو


----------



## zezza (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شخصيتك في المنتدي ؟*

هاااااااااى يا فراشتى موضوع جميل يا قمر
بصى يا قمرة هو موضوع الاقنعة و ان الواحد يكون له اكتر من وش دى حاجة مش حلوة 

بس شئ طبيعى ان شخصيتى على المنتدى غير الحقيقة حاجة بسيطة 

يعنى برة مش بتكلم مع حد و كتيييييييير انطوائية لكن فى المنتدى هنا انا لاقيت اصحاب و اخوات زى العسل باخد راحتى ف الكلان معاهم و اضحك و هزر 
المهم حياتنا على المنتدى ما تكونش تمثيل على غيرنا او حتى على نفسنا 

شكرا يا قمرة ربنا يباركك


----------



## dodoz (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شخصيتك في المنتدي ؟*

*ميرسى ليييييكى كتيييييير *
*موضوع حلو جداً*
*بصراحة انا شخصيتى ساعات فى المنتدى هى نفسها الى بره المنتدى*
*وساعات شخصيتى مبتكنش فى المنتدى زى شخصيتى الى بره *​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شخصيتك في المنتدي ؟*




*انا رغايةو صريحة  برة وجوة المنتدى *
*ولا اعرف ان اكون بغير ما انا علية *
*بس احيانا صراحتى بتكون مؤلمة بس بعتذر بسرعة *
*حاجة كمان يمكن انا حذرة مع من لا اعرفهم ودة برة وجوة المنتدى *
*وانت اية رايك احلى فراشة *
*بس بجد عاوزة كلمة منفعة بلا مجاملة *
*انا هريتكم صراحة*


----------



## candy shop (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شخصيتك في المنتدي ؟*

انا شخصيتى جوه المنتدى

زى برده المنتدى 

بحب الناس كلها وبتعامل مع الكل بحب 

بس ممكن اخد موقف من  اى حد  لو تعدى حدوده معايا 

موضوع جميل اوى يا فراشه يا حبيبتى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شخصيتك في المنتدي ؟*




> *+ او مثلااااا في منا اشخااااص قليييلين الكلام وتجدهم دايما ساكتين بس في نفس الوقت تجده في المنتدى محاور جيد بل اكثر من رائع !!!
> 
> *




تقدرى تقولى النوع ده 

بس لما اجد موضوع للحوار بحب جدا انى اشارك فيه برأيي

ميررررسى كتير ليكى يا فراشه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شخصيتك في المنتدي ؟*

شعاري هو المسامحة وعدم التعصيب
حاجة اكيد مش بتولد مع الانسان
والكلام عن اللزوم فقط
لقد اشتغلت جيدا حتى صنعت هذه الخصائل..
بسامح لاكن لا انسى


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شخصيتك في المنتدي ؟*

*+ او انت من النوع الخجول وتجد نفسك وانت هنا وتجد فرصتك في اخراج مهاراتك !!!
انا ده
مرسي علي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ponponayah (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شخصيتك في المنتدي ؟*

*هو انا شقية وباخد على الناس بسرعة 
فى الحياة وفى المنتدى
ميرسى يا فوشى موضوع جميل اوووووى
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2010)

خطر في بالي هذا سؤاااال

هل تتغير شخصيتك في المنتدى عن خارجه ؟ او هي نفسها في الحياه اليوميه ؟؟

يعني انت بالبيت او العمل مثلاااا بنفس شخصيتك وانت في منتدانا ولاتتغير ??



هناك أشخاص لطفاء في المنزل مجتهدون في المدرسة ،،، شرسون بالمنتديات

او تلقاه شرس مع الناس وفي المنتدى شاعر ورومانسي ..

او مثلااااا في منا اشخااااص قليييلين الكلام وتجدهم دايما ساكتين بس في نفس الوقت تجده في المنتدى محاور جيد بل اكثر من رائع ..

او انت من النوع الخجول وتجد نفسك وانت هنا وتجد فرصتك في اخراج مهاراتك

في اشخااااص لما يشعر ان ما في احد يعرفه او يراه فتظهر بواطنه او يظهر الوجه الثاني من شخصيته..

فأين انت من هذا ؟؟

أجب وبكل صراحه لتعم الفائده المرجوه​


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2010)

ممكن اكون نفس الشخصيه بنسبه 70%
​


----------



## عادل نسيم (22 يناير 2010)

*الي روزى 86 *
*تحليلاتك كلها صح وأنا نسبتي 50%مابين البيت والمنتدى*


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا مارو علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا عادل علي صراحتك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Critic (22 يناير 2010)

*انا 90 % *

*ال 10% اللى متبقية غلاسة و برادة مش بستعملهم مع اعضاء المنتدى*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يناير 2010)

مع الاسف مش بعرف البس اقنعة
شخصيتى هى هى مش بتتغير

ثانكس روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالالالا انت عسل 100% يا critic 

نورت يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا سندريلا يا قمر

واحلي حاجه اللي يبقي علي طبيعته باستمرار

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2010)

صدقاً نفسها اينما حللت يا روزي

بسبب انني اشتغلت كثيراً حتى

صنعت او وصلت للشخصية التى اريدها..

سؤال حلو كتير  مشكوووووووورة..


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2010)

انا هوة انا بنسبة 100%
لانى لااستطيع ان اكون الا بطبيعتى 
واحدى صديقاتى منذ الطفولة 
دائما تؤنبنى 
انى بالمنتديين اللذان اتعامل معهم الان 
و3 قبل كدة بس اكتفيت ب2 الان 

المهم 
تقول ان من لا يعرفك سيعرفك من موضوعاتك 
لانك تخرجى بها كثير من شخصيتك 

واعتقد روزى 
ان الناس اذكياء للغاية بالفطرة 
فى معرفة الحقيقى من المتصنع 
وانا احترم ذكاء من امامى دائما 
لذا لا اعرف ولا استطيع الا ان اكون كما انا بالفعل 

وكل فترة 
اخذ خلوة لاراجع ما اقولة بما افعلة 
وحين اتكلم بموضوع لو لم اختبرة لا اكتبة 
لو اجاهد فية اقول انى اجاهد فية واستخدم الفاظ الجماعة عادة 
للتدليل على جهادى مع من يجاهد بذلك الامر وتلك المسائلة 


موضوع جميل روزى اثار تاملى 
شكرا ليكى يا امورة


----------



## روزي86 (23 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا كليمو يا عسل

نورت بمرورك لجميل


----------



## روزي86 (23 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي مرورك الرقيق ده

وانتي عسوله بجد وعلي طبيعتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يناير 2010)

احب ان اكون بطبيعتى دائما
شكرا روزى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا لردك الجميل يا كوكو


----------



## هنرى شنودة (30 يناير 2010)

هى مش اقنعة ولا حاجة
كل ما فى الامر فى المنتدى نتقابل كتابة وليس كلام
ومع اشخاص ممكن اننا لم نتقابل قبل كدة
نتحاور فى موضوع واحد
وهذا مختلف عن الحياة والعمل


----------



## روزي86 (30 يناير 2010)

ميرسي لرأيك الجميل 

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: شخصيتك في المنتدي ؟*

*تم الدمج​*


----------

